# Happy 84th Birthday to Willie Nelson!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Willie!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't realize it was Willie's birthday. One of my favorite singers. Merle Haggard was my number one. I had a chance to see them both in Atlantic City,NJ but didn't make it. Now time has run out for Merle.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 30, 2017)

A Woman's Love
:wave:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2017)

:birthday:    Willie


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I didn't realize it was Willie's birthday. One of my favorite singers. Merle Haggard was my number one. I had a chance to see them both in Atlantic City,NJ but didn't make it. Now time has run out for Merle.



RIP Merle.  Ruth, they were just very close friends and that's why they called each other brother.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2017)

The guy still knows how to party. ..  http://www.desertsun.com/story/life...ndary-birthday-party-before-shania/306549001/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2017)

Not exactly birthday music but it's one of my Willie Nelson favorites!!!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 21, 2017)

Fitting Willie tribute! Funniest damn song I ever heard....Willie thinks so too...


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2017)

Oh, I do love Willie.  I always have 2-3 Willie CD's whenever I take a road trip.  That's my "traveling music".

At one time, I wouldn't have given him odds of ever reaching 84, but now I think (and hope) he'll live forever.  When he does go, he'll probably get run over by his own tour bus?  Why, you might ask?  Because he'll probably be playing On The Road Again......


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2017)

Angels flying to close to the ground...one of my Favorite Willie songs. Had tickets to see him at the NY State Faif years ago, and he got sick and had to cancel. :awman:


----------



## Loosey (May 22, 2017)

I love Willie, and have been honored to have seen him many times.  Most recently (which wasn't all that recent, clearly) we went to Presque Isle, Maine to see him with Ray Price and Merle Haggard.  It was a brilliant night!

Afterward, we were concerned that the whole hotel we were in was full of concertgoers, and it was.  We were afraid that they would be partying all night long.  Not!  Apparently everyone was as old as we were, and by 10:00 the whole hotel was in bed  - as were we.

I saw Kris Kristofferson a couple of weeks ago.  He's still got it!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2017)

:happybday::happybday:


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)

2 giants....


----------

